# Avantage Using Decoy Dogs



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

This morning I went coyote hunting. It was foggy with a 10 mph wing. The first call I made was a location howl followed up with a hurt pup. I was guarding the windward direction and my dog Wiley, was guarding back door. He always sits behind me looking downwind. He saw two coyotes and brought both of them within 30 yds of me. I shot the first one and the other one took off with Wiley on his tail. Then he brought that one back and I shot him. I would have never got either one of those coyotes without the dog. It is some of the most exciting hunting there is. Even after they got my wind the other one came back throwing all caution the the wind. I had my cam-corder mounted on my gun but it all happened so fast, I didn't get any good action shots. Get a dog if you want some extra action along with your calling.


----------



## TR220swift (Feb 9, 2006)

I cant wait until I can get a decoy dog. What kind do you use?


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

TR220swift said:


> I cant wait until I can get a decoy dog. What kind do you use?


 I use a black mouth cur dog. My friend uses a mountain cur. Others use border collies and Australian Shephards. Good luck. Where bouts do you live in Montana. I'm going to Wyota early in June to hunt coyotes. A friend of mine has a place there. Any questions just email me at [email protected]


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

TR220swift said:


> I cant wait until I can get a decoy dog. What kind do you use?










TR220swift this is my decoy dog Wiley which is a 4 yr. old black mouth cur. He's awful fun to hunt with.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow Jerry, i'm suprised you got your dog to sit next to a coyote, let alone not getting on it to give it a good shake. Very well behaved dog, must be the trainer. 
xdeano
ps. i noticed you got the pics down pretty well also.


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi guys,
I've qot a question? When your in your stand, how far should you let your dog get out in front of you or should you keep them close. I've got a choc lab thats looking for something to do until the duck season starts. I'm still in pursuit of my first yote. Maybe i'll bring her the next time i'm out just to try something different. Any Tips or advice would be great! Thanx in advance.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Mad2go! said:


> Hi guys,
> I've qot a question? When your in your stand, how far should you let your dog get out in front of you or should you keep them close. I've got a choc lab thats looking for something to do until the duck season starts. I'm still in pursuit of my first yote. Maybe i'll bring her the next time i'm out just to try something different. Any Tips or advice would be great! Thanx in advance.


 When your out calling it's alright to let her go out a couple hundred yards but I wouldn't let her get much farther than that. This time of years when the coyotes have their pups , they get pretty aggressive. You might get both the male and female chasing her and that could be trouble. Your dog doesn't know the difference in a coyote and a dog and she just might lay down when they try to get her. That would be a bad mistake. 
I'll give you an example. One day I took my boy's 115 lab out for some exercise. I sat down and voice howled and I got a response from the dominant male and here he come. The lab saw him and thought it was another dog. He stood there and let the coyote come right up to him. That coyote made a circle around the dog and bit him right in the hind end. The lab came running right back to me with the coyote right on him. He was ****** and started yapping and barking , and scratchin up the ground. He would not leave even after I stood up. I tried to get the dog to go back out but he wouldn"t. He learned his lesson. That coyote followed us all the way back up the my truck before he finally left. Wish I would have had my cam-corder along. Just be a little careful. Go for it!!!


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

jerry,
has your dogs ever really got into a scrape with a yote? Can a dog take a yote? Or would even want them to?


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Jared Vergeldt said:


> jerry,
> has your dogs ever really got into a scrape with a yote? Can a dog take a yote? Or would even want them to?


 No, my dog has never been in a fight with a coyote thank God. He would lose. I'm sure there are dogs out there that could take a coyote but it would have to be one tough son of a gun. He has got bitten a couple times but he will not fight a coyote. One time a friend shot a coyote and it was down but still alive. When my dog went in to take a bite. The coyote turned his head and bit him on the nose. That was probably the best thing that could have happen. He's actually on the wimpy side. He'll bring um back but won't fight em.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jerry,
The guy that i got my cur from has two curs (male & female) they team up on coyotes and take them down. Funny thing is that they are about 3 years old and just started to work as a team.

Actually a non agressive dog is what you want, that way the coyote will follow instead of taking off.

xdeano


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

How do you get dogs to walk up to coyotes unagressively and then turn around and bring them back to you? I would think that most dogs would bark or chase the coyotes away.


----------

